# Paramedic programs in LA County



## EmergencyMedicalSike (Dec 20, 2017)

Anyone know any good PM programs here in LA County? I’ve considered and was even saving up for UCLA’s program but I realized I’m not about to easily fork over almost $12k.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 22, 2017)

Move to Texas and be a real medic, without firefighting even!

Way cheaper here. Lone Star College medic course is like $5k IIRC and you can do cool stuff like give meds without orders, RSI, field blood transfusions, play with ketamine and vents and stuff, etc. Also, Texas BBQ and guns and freedom and rodeos and low taxes and no state income tax and country music and lower costs of living and way more good employers. Also also, we have good beer and cold tubeable rivers.


----------



## 45revolution (Dec 23, 2017)

Yeah UCLA is costly plus the application process can be annoying as well. PTI and Mt Sac are also available. Mt sac can hook it up with the bog waiver, which is nice.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 23, 2017)

@EmergencyMedicalSike you don’t have to limit yourself to LA County programs even if you live in Los Angeles County. There are a good handful in the Inland Empire, one in Kern County, and yep, even Saddleback College in Orange County.

Most of the above are junior colleges that offer associates options at a much more affordable cost per unit/ better-mileage-long-term than UCLA. I would avoid PTI like the plague, but that’s just a personal opinion I have.

Once you’re done you can be a “real” paramedic regardless of your state, county, blee bloo blah. I’m not sure what you’re looking for in the long run, but if it’s making a career out of being a field paramedic, Texas is undoubtedly the place to be one (though there certainly are plenty of other states where it’s doable). 

That said, Texans are no more—or less—a paramedic than anyone else on here, just ask them come summertime...


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 24, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Inland Empire



Crafton hills college is ~5k. They take the bog waiver and FASFA. Plus your credits/ units can account towards a AS degree.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 27, 2017)

As a new grad medic, you can make 50k starting here


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 27, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> As a new grad medic, you can make 50k starting here


And afford more than a small apartment


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 27, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> And afford more than a small apartment, which is basically and attic that may (or may not) include a Murphy bed.


Fixed it, TJ. Luckily COL in Kern County is about half of what SoCal is, so it’s more or less equivalent to where you all are saying a new medic would start off in Tejás. We’re all getting a 5% raise next month as well.

Is it Texas medicine-wise? No, but it’s definitely worlds apart from how I grew up, in and outside of EMS. It’s definitely not a bad start for a newer EMT/ paramedic as well.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 28, 2017)

We can have thirty round magazines lol.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 28, 2017)

On a serious note- if you want to be a fire medic in LA, stay in SoCal. If not, move.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 28, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> We can have thirty round magazines lol.


Cool? Lol. That has no relevance with my overall agenda, brother.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 28, 2017)

On a serious note, medic school is way easier here in terms of clinical internships and the like. No waiting months for an internship here.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 28, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> On a serious note, medic school is way easier here in terms of clinical internships and the like. No waiting months for an internship here.


Does CCEMS have their own paramedic program?

ETA~ I do believe the Bako (BC) medic students (specifically Hall sponsored employees) get granted internships fairly quickly. No waiting months here either.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 28, 2017)

Yep, we do lol. But even the community college programs have great clinical affiliations.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 28, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> On a serious note, medic school is way easier here in terms of clinical internships and the like. No waiting months for an internship here.


This is not true of the vast majority of paramedic programs in CA. There are a couple that have known issues (cough cough NCTI) but the vast majority have zero issues. I was scheduled for all of my clinical shifts about 2 days after passing my finals and was assigned for my internship while I was still in the clinical phase.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 28, 2017)

Ah, well, balderdash then


----------



## exodus (Jan 8, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> This is not true of the vast majority of paramedic programs in CA. There are a couple that have known issues (cough cough NCTI) but the vast majority have zero issues. I was scheduled for all of my clinical shifts about 2 days after passing my finals and was assigned for my internship while I was still in the clinical phase.



Best part about having AMR pay for your medic school. You get pushed to the front of the line


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 8, 2018)

exodus said:


> Best part about having AMR pay for your medic school. You get pushed to the front of the line


Not quite. The class that my partner is in is having trouble with finding preceptors. NCTI approached Crafton and Victor Valley and asked if they could use their preceptors to which they were denied and then were pretty denied by ICEMA for doing internships anywhere in their region. 

There is a lot of drama going on right now with the current class who is supposed to be starting their clinical time, to the point it was taken to NCTI main headquarters and AMR main headquarters.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 8, 2018)

Perfect example to go to Crafton or RCC. Even though at the end of the day the curriculum is all the same I've heard too many horror stories from NCTI students waiting 3+ months for clinical sites and field preceptors. I immediately went to clinical sites and immediately started my field internship. 

In all reality NCTI shoots themselves in the foot when they accept 60 students...


----------



## EMSGhost2 (Apr 2, 2018)

I'm trying to get my head around going to paramedic school here in LA County, but the cost of living in outrageous! I live here in Long Beach and just started my EMT job looking into the future for paramedic classes, but i'm trying to find a way for the financing with schooling as well as living. Realistically, you're looking at eight to nine month program wherever you decide to go - right(?). While you're in class what happens to the rest of your expenses? I guess my question to anyone who's willing to shed some light on my problem is -- How did you afford life while in school? UCLA's program is - lets call it $13k (classes and national testing). That's 13k plus, I don't know $1,400 for rent and amenities (x 10 weeks = , transportation ($350), weekly necessities ($100). ==  Almost $40k! My lord... 

How did you guys financially get through 10-12 months (adding a couple extra months for cushion) while in paramedic school? Unfortunately, i'll do whatever it takes, but i'm having a tough time compartmentalizing over here.

HELP!


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 2, 2018)

Move, or become a nurse.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 2, 2018)

Well to start with the college that I went to was only $4,100 for medic school from the first class until my state license came in the mail. 

There are some departments that will pay for your medic school. 

You can also try for federal student aid, BOG waivers, scholarships, and as a last resort student loans. 

Aside from that you could always try to move and or commute to a different area. For my medic class we had a guy driving 82 miles one way.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 2, 2018)

Yeah, find a cheaper option than UCLA....which is pretty much every other paramedic program within driving distance lol


----------



## EMSGhost2 (Apr 3, 2018)

@DesertMedic66 Talk to me about where you went, your experience, and what to expect. What did you like about the program? What didn't you like about the program. How far was your commute? Did you work while in class?

@Jim37F combing through this site you seem to be very knowlegeable within the LA community-- Do you know of anyone that has been to other places and if so what were there experiences like?.


All info is appreciated, guys. I just looking to learn.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 3, 2018)

EMSGhost2 said:


> @DesertMedic66 Talk to me about where you went, your experience, and what to expect. What did you like about the program? What didn't you like about the program. How far was your commute? Did you work while in class?
> 
> @Jim37F combing through this site you seem to be very knowlegeable within the LA community-- Do you know of anyone that has been to other places and if so what were there experiences like?.
> 
> ...


I went to Crafton Hills College in Yucaipa. I do have a bias as I took my EMT class there, general education classes, and currently teach there. It’s a 10-12 month program depending on if you take the full time or part time class. Part time meets 3 days a week from 0900-1800 and full time meets 4 days a week. 

My total cost from start until I started working in the field as a medic was $4,100 not including personal expenses. 

The program has changed a lot as some of the instructors I had while in the program were promoted to higher up positions in the college. 

The program does not cater to any one service. If you do not pass the entrance test then you will not be accepted. If you are a firefighter or dad is a fire captain that will have zero effect on if you get into the program. 

The primary staff have either a masters or bachelors with one who has an associates. The skills staff is a mix of firefighter medics, single role medics, private medics, and flight medics. The college also offers an AS in EMS so you can easily get a degree from it. 

They also require more clinical shifts and field shifts than a lot of other programs. 

As far as downsides, right now it sounds like the students are having trouble with one of the new instructors that was brought in from a different college. It sounds like they are in the process of solving that issue.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 3, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Part time meets 3 days a week from 0900-1800 and full time meets 4 days a week.



No longer the case. You meet 3 days a week up until the final month and a half from finals in didactic where you meet 4 days a week. It's the same across the board wether you're in spring semester or fall semester. 

In my opinion UCLA is overrated and there are other programs that are just as good if not better than UCLA in the LACo area. Mt. San Antonio being one of those. 

Like Desertmedic66 I also went to Crafton Hills College for paramedic, not EMT though so I'm not as biased. His estimate of $4,100 is pretty damn close off the top of my head. All in all I was probably close or at ~5,000 with personal expenses included... gas being on of them as I commuted ~70 miles to the campus.

I think I did 25 clinical shifts? If not it sure as hell seemed like 25... Field internship I did the standard 25 shifts for crafton. CA only requires 20 but CHC likes to exceed the requirements for clinical and field. 

Downside like my pal Desertmedic said is one of the instructors that was recently hired on. But from talking to friends in the current class, it sounds like they're actively trying to resolve this issue before the next class starts.


----------



## luke_31 (Apr 3, 2018)

In the end all of the programs teach the same material, some just do it better than others.  I went to UCLA back in 2008 after the previous program director had just left.  I'd gone a few years earlier but failed the field internship and had to start over again after I got some 911 experience which made me realize exactly what I did wrong the first time.  I don't know how it is now but the program was better the first time and the second time it didn't seem to be as good.  There were some good instructors but the program director was getting her legs under her and trying to revamp the program as we were going through it which made it difficult for some of the students.  It used to be that UCLA Daniel Freeman paramedic program was pretty well known outside of LA County since it was one of the first programs. Nowadays most people don't really care what medic school you went to, it's all on how well you can actually do the job. The other programs in LA county aren't as well know outside the local area, but that doesn't really seem to matter much anymore as it's not a big deal with what paramedic school you went to. Go to whichever one you can afford and you get into.  Long term it won't make a difference unless you go to one of the smaller programs that doesn't have a good NREMT-P exam pass rate.


----------



## EMSGhost2 (Apr 3, 2018)

Anyone have a link to program pass rates?


----------



## EMSGhost2 (Apr 3, 2018)

Crafton seems like a great choice, but it's just too far of a commute for me. UCLA is too expensive and seems like if you're not being put there by LAFD then you're going to have to take a backseat to anyone who is; as well as the cost for the program is a little offensive. 

Has anyone been through or know anyone that had been through the Mt SAC program?
Or the PTI Program out of Santa Fe Springs?


----------



## luke_31 (Apr 3, 2018)

Unless PTI has changed since I've been working in LA County which has been about six years now, I'd avoid it. It had a reputation for teaching to LA County paramedic standards and lots of the students having problems with passing national registry.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 3, 2018)

Mission Viejo is technically under an hour away from Long Beach.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 12, 2018)

Gonna get weird and suggest Bakersfield College or Victor Valley


----------



## Jdog (Apr 14, 2018)

EMSGhost2 said:


> I'm trying to get my head around going to paramedic school here in LA County, but the cost of living in outrageous! I live here in Long Beach and just started my EMT job looking into the future for paramedic classes, but i'm trying to find a way for the financing with schooling as well as living. Realistically, you're looking at eight to nine month program wherever you decide to go - right(?). While you're in class what happens to the rest of your expenses? I guess my question to anyone who's willing to shed some light on my problem is -- How did you afford life while in school? UCLA's program is - lets call it $13k (classes and national testing). That's 13k plus, I don't know $1,400 for rent and amenities (x 10 weeks = , transportation ($350), weekly necessities ($100). ==  Almost $40k! My lord...
> 
> How did you guys financially get through 10-12 months (adding a couple extra months for cushion) while in paramedic school? Unfortunately, i'll do whatever it takes, but i'm having a tough time compartmentalizing over here.
> 
> HELP!


 
Save a ton of money beforehand... Get roommates... find a cheaper place to live... Apply for scholarships/financial aid... still work per diem or part time while in medic school...

There are ways to reduce the total cost. I would recommend going for a community college program if possible since it's the cheapest option and you may qualify for financial aid. I'm going to be attending a community college paramedic program soon where the tuition is completely covered by the BOG waiver (still have to pay for books and materials, but at least 40 units of tuition is covered).


----------



## RocketMedic (May 6, 2018)

Texas has cheaper medic schools too.


----------



## marian (Jun 3, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> (cough cough NCTI)



there's the time hold-up. the 5 or so people I know who have gone through NCTI have had to wait _*months*_ to get placed for clinicals and ambulance time.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 3, 2018)

marian said:


> there's the time hold-up. the 5 or so people I know who have gone through NCTI have had to wait _*months*_ to get placed for clinicals and ambulance time.


They have made some changes to their preceptor policy that has improved the wait time so now it seems like it is 1-2 months max. They are now allowing students to do their preceptor time at their own AMR division (if they work for AMR). I’m not the biggest fan of that idea but I guess whatever works.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 3, 2018)

So our new medics are starting at around $20 an hour


----------



## EmergencyMedicalSike (Aug 17, 2018)

Are there any paramedic programs in/around la county that don’t require 911 experience as a basic to apply? I’m also wondering if UCLA’s program requires 911 experience to apply


----------



## luke_31 (Aug 18, 2018)

EmergencyMedicalSike said:


> Are there any paramedic programs in/around la county that don’t require 911 experience as a basic to apply? I’m also wondering if UCLA’s program requires 911 experience to apply


UCLA used to not have it required when I went there, but it's strongly encouraged.


----------



## MissyMiss (Jan 31, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> No longer the case. You meet 3 days a week up until the final month and a half from finals in didactic where you meet 4 days a week. It's the same across the board wether you're in spring semester or fall semester.
> 
> In my opinion UCLA is overrated and there are other programs that are just as good if not better than UCLA in the LACo area. Mt. San Antonio being one of those.
> 
> ...



@CALEMT and @DesertMedic66  I have been trying to do research on which medic school I should attend. I have been looking at Crafton Hills, Moreno Valley College (Ben Clark Training Center), and Mt. SAC. I need a good school that teaches a lot of hands on, visual. I have a learning disability that is difficult to learn by just lectures. Traditional college classes (Professor stands up and just talks and you take notes and then test) does not work for me. I'm attending Ben Clark for my EMT class currently. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 31, 2019)

MissyMiss said:


> @CALEMT and @DesertMedic66  I have been trying to do research on which medic school I should attend. I have been looking at Crafton Hills, Moreno Valley College (Ben Clark Training Center), and Mt. SAC. I need a good school that teaches a lot of hands on, visual. I have a learning disability that is difficult to learn by just lectures. Traditional college classes (Professor stands up and just talks and you take notes and then test) does not work for me. I'm attending Ben Clark for my EMT class currently. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


Paramedic school is a lot of sit down any watch PowerPoint presentations with some hands on stuff mixed in. I doubt you will find any major differences between the programs. Find one that works with your schedule and go for it.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 31, 2019)

MissyMiss said:


> @CALEMT and @DesertMedic66  I have been trying to do research on which medic school I should attend. I have been looking at Crafton Hills, Moreno Valley College (Ben Clark Training Center), and Mt. SAC. I need a good school that teaches a lot of hands on, visual. I have a learning disability that is difficult to learn by just lectures. Traditional college classes (Professor stands up and just talks and you take notes and then test) does not work for me. I'm attending Ben Clark for my EMT class currently. Any information would be greatly appreciated.





DesertMedic66 said:


> Paramedic school is a lot of sit down any watch PowerPoint presentations with some hands on stuff mixed in. I doubt you will find any major differences between the programs. Find one that works with your schedule and go for it.



I'm biased... Crafton all the way.


----------



## MissyMiss (Feb 4, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Paramedic school is a lot of sit down any watch PowerPoint presentations with some hands on stuff mixed in. I doubt you will find any major differences between the programs. Find one that works with your schedule and go for it.


Thank you for your response. I will look into the schedule. I'm hoping and needing to work at least part-time while attending.


----------



## MissyMiss (Feb 4, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> I'm biased... Crafton all the way.


Lol. Can you elaborate on why you like Crafton Hills so much? Just trying to make sure I have all information to make a best decision.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 4, 2019)

MissyMiss said:


> Lol. Can you elaborate on why you like Crafton Hills so much? Just trying to make sure I have all information to make a best decision.



Well for starters if you're comparing Crafton to RCC/MVC we don't wear uniforms every day of the week (only on Thursdays for skills T-shirt, pants, boots) its college... board shorts all day. Crafton also doesn't require community service hours. During your field internship you do all 40 or 25 shifts depending on if you ride with AMR or fire with the same preceptor vs RCC/MVC you'll do 20 on a ambulance and 20 with fire. So halfway through your internship you switch preceptors. Can really mess with your "groove" having to learn someone new during that critical period in your internship. 

Class starts at 9am and generally goes till 5 or 6. You'll generally run till 6 on skills days and some classroom days you're out earlier, just depends. Class days are Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday being skills. The midweek schedule is very friendly if you work weekends. 

As for me I was part time during medic school living at home. I saved enough money during my fire season to pay for everything including incidentals ie gas, food, etc. You can swing full time work while going to medic school. Several of my classmates pulled this off, not for me though. All in all my experience at Crafton gave me the confidence as a entry level paramedic. No doubt other schools will give you the same confidence like RCC/MVC but I feel as that Crafton is a more student friendly program vs RCC/MVC more academy style. Oh and by the way RCC/MVC starts at 7 but you're there by 6:30 to do colors with the fire academy. Hope this helps. If you have more specific questions feel free to shoot a PM or post on here.


----------



## jgmedic (Feb 5, 2019)

"Academy-style", not academy. I went to RCC, albeit 12 years ago for medic, precepted for them for almost 10 years, as well as NCTI.  The academy was lame, uniforms, "PT", community service-which actually was kind of fun. Back when I went, the clinical hours were almost double that of any other program. I know that things have changed since Dr. Nollette isn't running things anymore. However, the one thing I will say is that if you are having issues, RCC has generally been willing to work with you more. I like the two preceptor model, giving you a chance to see paramedicine from the assessment medic side and the transport side, and letting you see different types of providers.  That being said, Crafton is an excellent program, some great medics have come out of there, and you can't go wrong with either one. My opinion, apply to both and go to the one that accepts you first.


----------



## CCCSD (Feb 5, 2019)

Adding a Community Service requirement on top of the coursework is a waste of the students time and money. It accomplishes nothing, except more Mickey Mouse...


----------



## jgmedic (Feb 5, 2019)

CCCSD said:


> Adding a Community Service requirement on top of the coursework is a waste of the students time and money. It accomplishes nothing, except more Mickey Mouse...


I accomplished my hours mostly by doing HS career nights, skill demos, and talking about the job at career fairs. I get maybe it doesn't directly do anything for medic, but it makes you interact with people you've met, in places you may not have been, which can help with talking to patients or family members, something a lot of medics I know could use help with.


----------



## CCCSD (Feb 5, 2019)

And all those shows are time you lost studying, with family, or just decompressing from school.


----------



## MissyMiss (Feb 25, 2019)

jgmedic said:


> "Academy-style", not academy. I went to RCC, albeit 12 years ago for medic, precepted for them for almost 10 years, as well as NCTI.  The academy was lame, uniforms, "PT", community service-which actually was kind of fun. Back when I went, the clinical hours were almost double that of any other program. I know that things have changed since Dr. Nollette isn't running things anymore. However, the one thing I will say is that if you are having issues, RCC has generally been willing to work with you more. I like the two preceptor model, giving you a chance to see paramedicine from the assessment medic side and the transport side, and letting you see different types of providers.  That being said, Crafton is an excellent program, some great medics have come out of there, and you can't go wrong with either one. My opinion, apply to both and go to the one that accepts you first.


Is Dr. Nollette running the EMT program only? Who runs the medic side?


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 25, 2019)

MissyMiss said:


> Is Dr. Nollette running the EMT program only? Who runs the medic side?



Bob Fontaine? I think is how you spell his name.


----------



## MissyMiss (Feb 26, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Bob Fontaine? I think is how you spell his name.


Well that's good. Hopefully he does run it a little different than Dr. Nollette.


----------

